# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Embedded YouTube videos not playing

## BrianWilliam

Is this related to the upgrade?  Maybe its my iPhone 6s  :Smile: 

I can still view the videos when Im at YT.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Is this related to the upgrade?  Maybe it’s my iPhone 6s 
> 
> I can still view the videos when I’m at YT.


There was no upgrade in the end. This is a rollback of what was always here and had nothing to do with display. Here's the tutorial from 2011, Note all of the videos still display. BB Codes for embedding are unchanged in about 9 years.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Im not posting, just trying to watch. The image shows but when I click the play button, nothing happens.

----------


## Tom Haywood

I'll mention this now. I have no trouble seeing and watching the video posts on my computer and android, except those posted by member Mandolin Cafe. No problem on the phone, but on the computer there is just a blank space with nothing that will click. This has been happening for about a year. It worked fine before that. There have been no changes to my computer that I'm aware of, other than the occasional automatic Windows 10 updates.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

You're both going to have to provide the exact web address in order for me to look at a particular video you think is the issue. I can tell you there are a lot of people that clearly don't look at the instructions on how to properly embed videos. There's a correct way, and then there are lots of incorrect ways, most of which don't work.

----------


## Tom Haywood

Thanks. I can't find the one it happened with the other day, but I'll post if it happens again.

----------


## Simon DS

This is the issue I have with many embedded vids. It started after the changes. Sometimes thereÂ’s no problem with a vid, it opens fine and then most of the time itÂ’s like this (below). ThatÂ’s why I try to remember to put the address under each vid I post, in order to open it in YouTube (happy to do that):
(iPhone 6)
For example on page https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...674&do=discuss




(Font issue: ThatÂ’s the other issue, again after the changes)
-Sorry forget that it’s because I was using an English English keyboard.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> This is the issue I have with many embedded vids. It started after the changes. Sometimes thereÂ’s no problem with a vid, it opens fine and then most of the time itÂ’s like this (below). ThatÂ’s why I try to remember to put the address under each vid I post, in order to open it in YouTube (happy to do that):
> (iPhone 6)
> For example on page https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...674&do=discuss
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/9AD7AwEqkyU
> 
> (Font issue: ThatÂ’s the other issue, again after the changes)
> -Sorry forget that it’s because I was using an English English keyboard.


Confirm that this is David Hansen's video you're having an issue with. 

I viewed it on a 5 year old PC running Windows 10, a Macintosh Air that's probably 8 years old and a two year old iPhone 7. The video plays start to finish fine on all of them. I can look at the coding of how the individual posting embedded it and it was done correctly. Other people in that thread seem to be indicating it plays for them. Ask others in that thread if they can see it, and better yet, view it on different devices if you can. 

Here it is, the coding by the person that posted it posted below:

----------


## Simon DS

Solved it, thanks.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Three little birds didnt play for me....

I click the red play button, but it doesnt play.

----------


## Steve 2E

> Solved it, thanks.


How’d you fix it? I don’t think this problem is exclusive to the Cafe, I’ve had it happen on other sites with embedded videos. I have to hit the video title text because the red button doesn’t seem to work. I mostly use an IPhone 6 also. Thanks

----------

